# Mind Drive Product



## bradping (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi Guys,

This is my first time posting here but I want to share my story with a new golf product, I think this is where I should post it but please move it if it is in the wrong spot. 

Last week I saw an infomercial on the golf Channel advertising a dietary supplement called Mind Drive. I was skeptical about it but when I asked my doctor and showed him the product info from the website he said it could work and the science is there with it.

I was also intrigued when I saw the infomercial so I bought the product last week on the trial offer they were running. I took the Mind Drive as directed starting on Saturday and I did notice more mental energy, but it felt like a calm mental energy. 

I usually shoot 91-93 and the best I ever did was and 89 last fall. I didn't play all weekend cause of family time, but yesterday I took off work and went golfing. 

I played a great game, in fact the best I ever had and shot an 87. My short game was so much better taking the product. I'm a pretty hyper guy so maybe this product works really good for me. 

But I had to rule out it was a fluke so I took off another day of work (I'm going to get fired if I keep doing this) and played again today and I shot an 86! I don't know how many people are taking this but I can attest that it does work. At least it did for me. It's tough to explain but I just feel better. 

I'm trying find other people taking Mind Drive, but I guess the product is very new. Is this the only golf forum around where I can find info with other users on this? 

Thanks 
Brad Collier


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

If your handicap is 91-93 I think you need to be taking more pills! lol...this seems like blatent advertising...


----------



## bradping (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks Mr Homeless. I've only been playing for a year and a half and I assure you I don't work for the company, I just wanted an "intelligent person" to speak with about the product and compare results with others using it. I guess its very cold where you are, literally.


----------



## Homeless (May 12, 2006)

Lighten up buddy it was a joke...you may on average shoot 91-93, which is decent, but that wouldn't be your handicap. Google handicap calculation and you'll see what I mean. 

It's not very often you see someones first post as a testimonial for a product unless it's an advertiser, which has been a problem here with putting super systems or something like that. If you're not pushing products then enjoy the forum, we'll see what your other posts are like if you stay around...


----------



## bradping (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry you guys had problems with advertisers on here, I certainly don't work for the company. 

Of course I didn't mean handicap. I was writing fast was not all too careful what I was writing. 

Anyways, I don't know any other way to get information without posting my feeling on it first and obviously there aren't too many people using the product just yet (or maybe i put my post in the wrong spot).

Thanks anyways 
Brad


----------

